# Choosing a screen



## joe slovak (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm waiting for the new epson 5020 to come out and also looking at the pan. 8000. Will decide shortly as to which one to go with. My question is how much do I have to spend on a screen to get the most out the projector? I am looking for a fixed screen about 109" that will let sound pass through.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

this could give you an idea on fixed screen prices
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref...ixed+projector+screens&ie=UTF8&qid=1349614695


----------

